Ask HN: What's your favorite newsletter for DevOps stuff? and Kubernetes? - omehelba
======
crb
I am the co-host of
[https://kubernetespodcast.com/](https://kubernetespodcast.com/) and I think
we do a great job summarizing the week's news, as well as having an in-depth
interview every week.

------
dawie
These guys have great
content:[https://opsfleet.com/resources/](https://opsfleet.com/resources/)

